# Control Panel Lights Burned Out



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

It apppears I have a light out behind the toggle switch for the electric water heater, as well as the indicator light for the grey tank (appears burned out). Is there an easy way to replace just the bulbs, or is there a replacement panel that I can buy and just swap the whole thing out???


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

[quote name='Johnny K' date='12 May 2013 - 06:55 AM' timestamp='1368366928' post='445914']
It apppears I have a light out behind the toggle switch for the electric water heater, as well as the indicator light for the grey tank (appears burned out). Is there an easy way to replace just the bulbs, or is there a replacement panel that I can buy and just swap the whole thing out???
[/quote

You can order them off Ebay, Either light switch and/or rv monitor panel. 
Just type RV monitor panel and see the results. 
Replacing the switch is easiest, maybe 10minutes at most.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

I see there are a lot of them, but at first glance there don't seem to be the CORRECT one. I will keep looking or contact the dealership/keystone. Thanks for the feedback....


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

You might try the following site:

http://www.kibenterprises.com/

These are the folks that made the monitor panel on my unit. If you look through the Products section, they have pictures of the various monitors they make, and there are schematics with parts lists linked to the pictures. They will ship the parts, or you can then search the web for other suppliers using the part number.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

I found the one that I need. I assume there is some sort of quick connect to the entire module......OR at least I HOPE that is the case. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

